# looking for a place to ride



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

my family and i are looking for a place to go fourwheeling on a vacation somewhere around illinois or within an 8hr drive... if anyone knows anyplaces lemme know lol and if you can give me a link to the place fi they have a website that would be great lol thanks everyoen


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.atvtrails.org/


Try this site.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

There is lotsa places well within an 8 hour drive of you.


----------

